# [laptop] Achat Portable + benef euro/dollar

## apocryphe

Bonsoir,

Je cherche a acheter un portable neuf avec un clavier qwerty, compatible linux.

et j'aimerai savoir comment je pourais faire pour le toucher a moindre cout, grace a la difference euro/dollar.

sinon je cherche un portable entre 650 et 850 euro, plutot leger, avec un core 2 et 2 giga de ram si possible, je m'en fou de la puissance grafique, j'aimerai aussi que le card reader marche bien ( je me servirai de mes SD card en tant que swap ou redirection de Log pour soulager le HD )

merci

----------

## kopp

Le meilleur moyen, c'est d'avoir un pote aux US pour en profiter. Après il faut aussi faire gaffe eux régulations sur l'import...

Pour le matos, pourquoi pas chez Dell ?

Le lecteur de carte marche bien sur le mien.

Par contre, soulager le DD pour la swap, ça risque d'être lent. Puis avec 2Go de ram, tu risques de ne pas swaper souvent...

----------

## apocryphe

oui en effet la swap etait un mauvais exemple, mais par exemple les log irc font que mon HD fonctionne H24, il ne se repose jamais le pauvre !

cpour ca que j'ai eu l'idée ( sublime je dois me l'avouer) d'utiliser le card reader.... pour devier certainne ecriture recurente...

sur ebay j achete des truc en provenance de hongkong.... sans me faire chopper par la douane... bon j avou que pour un portable.... c est plus gros,...

----------

## kwenspc

La douane c'est un coup de dés. Déjà faut pas se le faire envoyer par le fournisseur mais par un pote comme le souligne kopp. Après... C'est au ptit bonheur la chance.

Sinon la carte SD si c'est une carte haute performances il y a moyen que ce soit pas "si" lent que ça. Tu peux tenter de mettre ton home dessus, ainsi que /tmp, /var/tmp et la swap. Dans ce cas le dd sera nettemnt soulagé.

----------

## Madjes

On a pas le droit de recevoir un ordi portable par un pote de l'étranger? 

Et pour le chargeur il faut en acheter un nouveau en france à cause du 230v ?

----------

## kopp

Y a des transfo 110/220 ... par contre je sais pas pour la fréquence... l'est pas en 60Hz le réseau ricain ? a priori ça devrait pas poser de problème pour un simple transfo mais sait-on jamais ...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> On a pas le droit de recevoir un ordi portable par un pote de l'étranger? 
> 
> Et pour le chargeur il faut en acheter un nouveau en france à cause du 230v ?

 

Pour le transfo, normalement tu devras juste acheter un adaptateur pour le format de prises US -> FR. Sauf exceptions, de nos jours une bonne partie du matériel électronique fonctionne sur le 110 - 220v en entrée !

Niveau matériel info, je suis actuellement au Québec et c'est vrai que je suis assez tenté de me prendre un nouveau jouet !

EDIT : Grillé par kopp ^^;

----------

## kwenspc

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> On a pas le droit de recevoir un ordi portable par un pote de l'étranger? 
> 
> Et pour le chargeur il faut en acheter un nouveau en france à cause du 230v ?

 

Les chargeur de portables sont capables d'avoir une entrée entre 100 et 240V du moment que c'est du 50Hz (grosso modo). Donc pas de problème pour le chargeur.

Sinon oui on a le droit de recevoir un ordi portable, mais parfoi (rarement) les douanier peuvent avoir envie d'aller regarder de plus près...Et si là il voit un paquet 100% neuf venant d'un fournisseur ils comprennent vite.

----------

## Madjes

Si on reçoit un laptop d'un fournisseur americain, la douane peut faire quoi? Nous faire payer une taxe ?

----------

## kopp

TVA il me semble.

Je crois que tu peux demander à être remboursé ta tva du pays d'achat et payer celle de ton pays. Un truc dans le genre...

----------

## Madjes

C'est pas cool ça :/

----------

## apocryphe

le liberalisme a decidement tout les defauts  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Pour la douane y'a pas de soucis normalement.

En lisant rapidement ici : http://www.douane.gouv.fr/menu.asp?id=68 on constate que pour les achats d'un particulier seuls les produits soumis à des réglementations particulières sont concernés. (tabac, alcool etc).

De plus c'est au transporteur de régler ces histoires (avec biensûr un éventuelle sur coût pour l'acheteur). Quand le colis arrive chez toi, c'est pas dans tes mains qu'il a passé la douane mais dans celles du transporteur  :Wink: 

Bref, je me ferais pas de soucis pour ça.

----------

## kwenspc

 *nonas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, je me ferais pas de soucis pour ça.

 

Nan mais si justement, il veut pouvoir bénéficier du prix américain sans pour autant payer la taxe fr (ou une charge de transport, à par les frais de port normaux). Si on suit ce que tu dis (déclaration par le transporteur) ça équivaut à déclarer le produit à la douane (par l'intermédiaire du transporteur) donc à payer la taxe fr.

Et sinon les produits éléctroniques sont concernés par la douane. Pas plus vieux qu'il y a un mois un pote a acheté la gp2x via un e-store basé en Asie. Il s'attendait pas à payer 20% de plus à l'arrivé becoze taxe fr...

Le seul moyen c'est de le faire passer par un pote aux usa, par poste, camouflé en paquet quelquonque et déclaré en poste comme étant un produit quelquonque. (chais pas moi, des cornes de caribous en kit?  :Laughing:  ). Sinon c'est vraiment le hasard, ça passe ou ça casse.

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *nonas wrote:*   
> 
> Bref, je me ferais pas de soucis pour ça. 
> 
> Nan mais si justement, il veut pouvoir bénéficier du prix américain sans pour autant payer la taxe fr (ou une charge de transport, à par les frais de port normaux). Si on suit ce que tu dis (déclaration par le transporteur) ça équivaut à déclarer le produit à la douane (par l'intermédiaire du transporteur) donc à payer la taxe fr.
> ...

 

+1, c'est "ça passe ou ça casse", et ton matos importé des états-unis sans t'acquitter des taxes, est susceptible de te valoir une amende (en plus des taxes a régler) à n'importe quel moment, sur un contrôle des douanes volantes, ou a chaque fois que tu passes une frontière. Bref, ce n'est qu'un sursis et ça peut te retomber au final sur le bec.

Sans compter que tu ne pourras pas faire valoir la garantie de ton matos dans ces conditions...

Bref, c'est bien joli, mais l'économie ne va pas sans inconvénients... Libre a toi après te supporter ces inconvénients, mais ce n'est clairement pas une pratique à recommander !

----------

## guilc

 *nonas wrote:*   

> En lisant rapidement ici : http://www.douane.gouv.fr/menu.asp?id=68 on constate que pour les achats d'un particulier seuls les produits soumis à des réglementations particulières sont concernés. (tabac, alcool etc).
> 
> 

 

La, va falloir apprendre à lire !

ces cas particulier sont pour l'union européenne seulement !

- Dans un achat dans l'UE, tu paies la TVA du pays ou tu achètes, rien d'autre. Merci Schengen.

- Dans un pays hors UE, tu devras par contre payer des droits de douanes, incluant la TVA (plus en général des taxes d'importation, qui dépendent de la nature du produit)...

Pour rappel, les prix américains (puisqu'il s'agit de ça au début) sont toujours donnés HORS TAXES (même sans les taxes américaines)...

Donc pour faire un achat au états unis en toute légalité, il faudra ajouter au prix affiché (qui est hors taxes) de 20 à 30% de frais de douane + TVA... Quand on fait le calcul, c'est pas forcément autant avantageux que ça ! Et par rapport au prix affiché, pas moyen de dégréver les taxes US, vu que le prix est donné sans...

----------

## kwenspc

Si on veut vraiment faire des économies...



... reste plus que le vol.

 :Mr. Green:  --> []

----------

## nonas

Tapez pas, j'ai bien dis que j'avais lu rapidement ^^"

----------

## xaviermiller

et si le laptop contient du plom, bye bye (merci RoHS)

----------

## gbetous

Pour continuer sur le pb de douanes, je pense sincèrement que le particulier français va payer la TVA américaine, et que en plus il paiera la TVA française dessus, à la douane (là, il se peut qu'elle soit calculée sur le prix hors taxe).

Je vois nulle part le moyen de payer hors taxe, les sites internet n'étant pas un exception. Sauf si il existe des magasins "duty free" online : situés aux USA, ils ne sont accessible que aux étrangers   :Very Happy: 

----------

